# Puzzles and Goldie



## hippychick (Nov 22, 2013)

i am from new orleans an d since hurricane katrina my oldest daughter is thee only family member that went back. her road name is Lullah. she traveled with me for a bit to see the real world an experience what i do an how we live on the road. she loved it meeting new people an all but so longed to be back home. she was able to get a job at Montrels Restauraunt on st peter by the river, they totally "use " too help kids out. while she worked there they would kick down to the travelers an homeless. she has a big heart also! she would make a point every night she worked to look for travel kids passin thru to give them food. one night at closin time Goldie an Puzzles were drunk an came an asked for food but they had none an were closin. they said a few nasty things to her an the other waiters an started to walk away, then they turned around with smileys an goldie slammed my daughter in thee eye an puzzles attacked the other 2 waiters! all because they didnt have any food to give them at the time! my daughter had to work the next 2 weeks with that black eye! a few days later i saw goldie STEALING money out of a fountain an she saw me an laughed an ran cursing me. well our friend Crusty Thadd caught up with them in pensacola an they been everywhere Bragging about how they beat up the wait staff at a resteraunt in nola! because of them now Montrels stopped kickin down to the travelers! this is what i am tired of. stupid kids screwin it up for everybody else! an they are no good!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 22, 2013)

that fucking sucks. yeah i heard about that restaurant, even meant to go there a few times. always seen traveler types trying to get work there early in the morning.

@crustythadd23 , can you back this up? just for the record and all.


----------



## hippychick (Nov 22, 2013)

yes he will! he spent 4 months in jail because of them!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 22, 2013)

it would be great if someone had some pictures of these people.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ya the night before I got arrested they showed up at mine n my friends camp and was bragging about it and how bad ass they were for fuckin up these kids cuz they didnt give them any food. We told them to leave cuz we didn't want any bullshit. Next day they wanted to kick it and get drunk well after everyone got drunk puzzles started shit along with Goldie ruining home bum camps and fires starting. So I smilied puzzles and couple other kids beat him up with a two by four and I knocked out Goldie. Did 4 1/2 months for this. I had witness to get me out but attorneys n everyone wanted to lie so lucky dropped the 2nd degree felony to a misdemeanor time serve with battery. Come to find out puzzles and Goldie hopped out tht night of us gettin takin in and took off to ATL and he ended up beating the shit out of her and goin in for assault. A lot of people are looking for them and don't like them.


----------



## hippychick (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks again thadd!!!


----------



## hippychick (Nov 23, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> it would be great if someone had some pictures of these people.


i wish we did have photos, goldie is early to mid 20's w/ blond hair, an puzzles early 30's?? tribal tatts on face brown hair.


----------



## hippychick (Dec 26, 2013)

so thru a few people i know i found some pics.


----------



## Novena (Mar 17, 2014)

hippychick said:


> i wish we did have photos, goldie is early to mid 20's w/ blond hair, an puzzles early 30's?? tribal tatts on face brown hair.



This is Puzzles


----------



## Novena (Mar 17, 2014)

more Puzzles


----------



## Novena (Mar 17, 2014)

crustythadd23 said:


> Ya the night before I got arrested they showed up at mine n my friends camp and was bragging about it and how bad ass they were for fuckin up these kids cuz they didnt give them any food. We told them to leave cuz we didn't want any bullshit. Next day they wanted to kick it and get drunk well after everyone got drunk puzzles started shit along with Goldie ruining home bum camps and fires starting. So I smilied puzzles and couple other kids beat him up with a two by four and I knocked out Goldie. Did 4 1/2 months for this. I had witness to get me out but attorneys n everyone wanted to lie so lucky dropped the 2nd degree felony to a misdemeanor time serve with battery. Come to find out puzzles and Goldie hopped out tht night of us gettin takin in and took off to ATL and he ended up beating the shit out of her and goin in for assault. A lot of people are looking for them and don't like them.


----------



## Ape (Mar 17, 2014)

See this is the main reason I stay solo, I'll kick it with you in passing may hitch with you for a bit. But damn. And yea I'm still a bit of a newbie at this but that's bullshit. And that dude in the picture looks like a glass jaw.


----------



## ezekiel (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually know both of those people and they're not bad folk. They probably were shitfaced and beat some people up but I'm sure there's more to the story.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Mar 25, 2014)

ezekiel said:


> I actually know both of those people and they're not bad folk. They probably were shitfaced and beat some people up but I'm sure there's more to the story.



Not bad? They are some real shady n shitty people. Want to fuck people up in a restaurant business cuz they didn't have any food for them? That's just plain fuckin stupid. These are the kind of people that are ruining the traveling life for other good kids on the road. Lot cities making strict laws about homeless n transients coming through just cuz shit like that. Fuck that!


----------



## ezekiel (Mar 25, 2014)

crustythadd23 said:


> Not bad? They are some real shady n shitty people. Want to fuck people up in a restaurant business cuz they didn't have any food for them? That's just plain fuckin stupid. These are the kind of people that are ruining the traveling life for other good kids on the road. Lot cities making strict laws about homeless n transients coming through just cuz shit like that. Fuck that!


I'm not saying what they did was right and I'm also not defending what they did. I don't know about you but the world isn't all cream and peaches over here, especially in New Orleans. People do stupid shit when they're drunk and drinking tends to be habitual of train kids, AND there's no fucking way you're in New Orleans sober. 
That said, they still don't deserve to be blacklisted because they did some stupid shit blacked out. Put your big boy britches on and move on.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 26, 2014)

ezekiel said:


> That said, they still don't deserve to be blacklisted because they did some stupid shit blacked out. Put your big boy britches on and move on.



I'm sorry, this has nothing to do with me but I have to chime in here. Ya'll need to stop treating alcohol abuse as an excuse to do bad things (to yourself or other people). 

Just because you were blacked out drunk doesn't give you a free pass on your actions at that time. If I beat my girlfriend up and my excuse is I was drunk, does that somehow make it not my fault? Fuck no. 

You say to put on your big boy britches and move on, but it seems like you're the one that needs to grow up and accept the consequences of your actions, drunk or not. 

They absolutely deserve to be blacklisted. If you can't handle being drunk without hurting yourself or others then you shouldn't do it. Plain and simple.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 26, 2014)

I would also like to add that I lived in Nola for five years, three of them bartending on Bourbon street, and I didn't get in one fight, and never went to jail. You don't have to be a drunk asshole to be in New Orleans.


----------



## hippychick (Mar 26, 2014)

ezekiel said:


> I'm not saying what they did was right and I'm also not defending what they did. I don't know about you but the world isn't all cream and peaches over here, especially in New Orleans. People do stupid shit when they're drunk and drinking tends to be habitual of train kids, AND there's no fucking way you're in New Orleans sober.
> That said, they still don't deserve to be blacklisted because they did some stupid shit blacked out. Put your big boy britches on and move on.


i got my Big Boy Britches on! its funny that if they were blacked out drunk , how would they brag about it to everyone later?????? they new exactly what they were doing! puzzles even tried to get a mutual friend to "squash" it only after he realized he messed with another train hoppers daughter. so if it hadnt been my daughter an jus random people , that makes it ok?? NOT ! I am sick and tired of kids blowin shit up, and thank you my friend Thadd for helpin set the record straight! and matt you too!! I am 49 years old, an my children dont blow shit up or disrespect!!! so lil girl grow up, the world aint peaches an cream as you say!!! and i am from new orleans an had many a sober days!


----------



## ezekiel (Mar 31, 2014)

Honestly, I'm saying that you guys should move on rather than harboring over a stupid fight. ONCE AGAIN, I'm not justify their actions, merely stating that I don't feel that it's as serious as you're making out to be. Sure if it happened to me, I'd be pissed to.. for about a week or so. But it's a scrap! Somebody is gonna win and someone is gonna lose. No sense in being a butt hurt ninny because you/your friend got beat up. I'd still like to hear the other side of the story myself because who's to say that something else didn't happen to cause Puzzles to beat him up? Because I know Puzzles and he's usually one of the last to stand up when it comes to a fight. 

In the end though, no one else is gonna care if you all hold resentment against them, except yourselves, so you can waste your time being pissed off over a lost fight or you can move on. 



> I would also like to add that I lived in Nola for five years, three of them bartending on Bourbon street, and I didn't get in one fight, and never went to jail. You don't have to be a drunk asshole to be in New Orleans.



Seriously? You must be one of the few or just really boring to say that you never got in a fight or pissed off. All those tourists! I worked on Bourbon for almost two years and every. single. fucking. day. I wanted to kill someone. And you also don't have to be a drunk asshole to be pissed off, get in a fight, get caught pissing in public, or to smack some dumbass in the face.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2014)

ezekiel said:


> Seriously? You must be one of the few or just really boring to say that you never got in a fight or pissed off. All those tourists! I worked on Bourbon for almost two years and every. single. fucking. day. I wanted to kill someone. And you also don't have to be a drunk asshole to be pissed off, get in a fight, get caught pissing in public, or to smack some dumbass in the face.



i didn't say i didn't want to kill every piece of shit walking down that street. and i got in a bunch of bar fights with customers in the bar i was working in. but in those situations they were the ones fucking up, not me.

but the difference between me and you is that i'm responsible enough to pick my battles, and therefore I could go 5 years without going to jail for something fucking retarded like getting in a fight.

and as for being "boring", i was traveling and doing ridiculously life threatening shit when you were a baby, and i'm still rocking at 34, so maybe you should just STFU 

thread closed.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2014)

i'm re-opening the thread so goldie can respond.


----------



## goldy00 (Mar 31, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm re-opening the thread so goldie can respond.



So i had to make one of these accounts cause a friend of mine sent me the link on facebook about it, Just to clear somethings out, this forum is very one sided and the subject at matter is like 3 years old ive been back in nola so many times since then so its not like i woulda been hard to find. Yes there are stupid things that every traveler Kid does that another travler kid is ganna be like, "see thats whats ruining traveling For the rest of us" most times ive said that, thinking back now, ive at one time did the same thing, were all fucking hypocrites never doing anything but what we want to do when we want to do it. And when someone else does the world is over! We expect society not to judge us panhandling and busking and yet turn and judge eachother like its every day rutien. Number one Thad yes i remember you, i was being the drunken sloor hookin up with your friends, shit i think i even made out with you, which god im Not proud of looking back but what can i say... you guys drank what was it, 3 half gallons to the dome between 4 people before jumping puzzles, not me, i wasnt hit by any of you that night, and lets not lie here it wasnt due to anyone braging about Montreal cafe, its because you guys were drunk as fuck, you had already beat up almost every home bum round blu jeans camp, your little homie wanted new shoes and tried to steal old man krums off his feet while he was sleeping, the home bum brian called the cops on you guys after Casper. Beat him up which in turn you and the other kid got arrested for jumping puzzles cause his blood was all over your clothes, not to mention all this happened after i was tryin to help give you guys the right info on how to get to nola cause yall didnt know how...And the fire was due to to Biscuit Leaving a candle in his tent and it caught on fire, see we didnt hop out that night phzzles was sent to the hospital. And had surgery done because the 3 of you spit his skull open i say three because i dont belive jay joined in, i think that was his name, hes the one the got you guys to stop stomping on his head before you guys coulda killed the kid. so this thread really could go both ways. See i went back to blue jeans camp a week and a half later, because all this happened when we were all at her camp not at you and your friends, and you guys got drunk you had already beaten up everyone else and cut us off after the 1 half g, yall had 3 more for yourselfs. 'jay' was sharing his booze with me, probably cause the night before i was a drunk whore which im wicked ashamed of but cant change the past, but after there was no one else to threaten you turned threated me and puzz, you didnt do it but casper did, he was kinda like the instigator, so we left, of course leaving was a fight kinda as well, then around sunset you guys ran after us to repetedly beat puzzles with all sorts of things, boots included. when he was released for the hospital and i found out the scoope about your remanding 2 friends that i was told stole the rainbow girls car and left here in p-cola cause they didnt want to get caught and go to jail, i mean who does want to go to jail right? But leave the girl thats fucked up, she was pretty mad about that too... but also that's just what i heard so it could be true and it could not be, all i know is the girl was there and here car wasnt they had gotten drunk she passed out and woke up alone.... Number two i remeber that night, 'number one train mama'? That what you told me your name was, ya my friend logan took you and your daughter on ur first ride, so he said, hes got photos... i was sober that night and puzzles was drunk and yes we did ask for food and the guy said some slick shit to puzzles about him being sick of crusty fucks and puzzles then started his slick shit back, he thought i was pregnant and was jist trying to get me food, but that wasnt what the fight was about, i wasnt drinking that day cause i had been sick so i was trying to get him back to the squat, the wait crew follwed us to the parking lot out back, the girl came runing up screaming about being sick of homeless kids begging and tried to hit me, i didnt smiley her, if i did her skull would have split i simply hit her repetedly with my fist. It sounds to me that your just sour she lost a fight. And third if people where looking for us that hard, after those two events before going to alt we were back in new orleans and this was what 3-4 years ago... i havent even seen puzzles since i left him in jail in Atl. But ive been back every year since.... Both of you two want to act like other kids be blowin shit up, thad and his friends did all that right b y the tracks, there were cops in the yard for days! Thats blowing the tracks up to the fullest, dont see me hating hard cause id be a hypocrite to say i never did some stupid shit while on the road... and yes puzzles was one of my mistakes,, he was manipulative and pathological, but he was a good guy none the less, and ive been told im pretty awesome haha, we all have people that will be for us and ones that wont.i cant change whats already done and whos kidding who, i wouldnt even if i had the chance, i can only accept responsibility for the part i play, which maybe its time for yall to accept your parts... oh and sorry to say yall can stop looking, ive settled down 5 months ago, got off the road and am going back to school, but jeez i dunno how yall were lookin for me, i was in plain view. oh and the only way travelling wont be blow up is ganna be when people stop doing it... anyways peace and love boats n hoes xoxo goldy


----------



## goldy00 (Mar 31, 2014)

hippychick said:


> yes he will! he spent 4 months in jail because of them!


Hre spent month in jail for his own actions hahah his own drunken actions


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2014)

ok, so goldy's response started out well, then kinda went off on a bunch of stuff that i guess only the people involved would know about. also, the lack of the return key being used just made me stop reading.

i'm going to consider this issue closed. everyone's put in their .02, and a judgement can be made by anyone (that cares) by reading this thread in it's entirety and making up their own minds.

thread closed. for good this time.


----------

